# 3G Signal Is Stuck



## Mod3Lover (Apr 16, 2018)

I'd like to see if this happens to anybody else and tips for what to do about it. There is a tunnel on my drive to work where my car and my cell phone (AT&T) loses LTE signal and both switch to 3G network. When I leave the tunnel my phone automatically switches back to LTE almost instantly, but my car holds onto the 3G network until the end of my drive. This means that maps barely load and I don't have enough bandwidth to stream anything. 

I have tried connecting the car to my cell phone's hot spot to try to "toggle" the internet, but it doesn't help - upon disconnect it kept the 3G signal. A car reset obviously works, but I am driving so this is not practical. Any tips from those who are experiencing this issue?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

File a bug with Tesla. Hit the "talk" button and say "bug report" right after it happens.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

I have this problem as well. I park in an underground garage so I have no connection to wifi or lte or 3G overnight. Sometimes exiting it connects to 3G and holds on. Sometimes it connects to 3G and switched to LTE. The worst one is when it never connects to anything. Some days I finish my 25 minute drive and it never connects. At the end of my drive it is within Wifi range and today it didn't connect to that either. Hopefully Version 9 handles this better and if it doesn't I'll start bug reports everytime it happens. (If I have a connection...)


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

M3OC Rules said:


> ...today it didn't connect to that either. Hopefully Version 9 handles this better...


Tell me, Mr. Anderson, what good is Version 9 when you are unable to download it?


----------

